# Ten Things Not to Buy New



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Here is a slide show recommended by Rob Carrick of the Globe and Mail:

http://moneyland.time.com/2012/07/11/10-things-you-should-be-buying-used/?iid=pf-main-lede#all


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Two things I would never buy used- mattress and couch. Getting rid of bed bugs and cockroaches costs a lot of money- not worth the risk. 

Good idea with the home decor. Never thought of that.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Buying a used bed is not a good idea. Wait until the 70% off sale and buy new... A good bed last decades--why cheap out?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Buy video games on steam. "A" titles often go for 50-75% off, especially around Christmas, and no more worrying about dvds and such. Also thousands of games available at less than $10.


----------



## Nick1357 (Aug 12, 2010)

doctrine said:


> Buy video games on steam. "A" titles often go for 50-75% off, especially around Christmas, and no more worrying about dvds and such. Also thousands of games available at less than $10.


gog.com is also great if you like some of the older classics. They patch them up so that they will work on the newer versions of Windows as well.


----------



## colossk (May 11, 2011)

doctrine said:


> Buy video games on steam. "A" titles often go for 50-75% off, especially around Christmas, and no more worrying about dvds and such. Also thousands of games available at less than $10.


Steam summer sale should start soon. Thats always a fantastic sale.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

colossk said:


> Steam summer sale should start soon. Thats always a fantastic sale.


It already started. No game that interests me yet though.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Here's a related article: http://www.moneytalksnews.com/2012/06/15/20-things-you-shouldnt-buy-used/


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I almost always buy everything used, aside from beds or padded furniture due to the possibility of bugs- a serious issue in Vancouver. I do buy new computers and most camera gear, though. I feel it's a great waste of resources to produce and ship articles that I can get second-hand, and I'm not making some retailer richer.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Original link is dead to me now. My two cents worth - closed end mutual fund IPO's. 

I did this last year, and happened to get lucky with Taylor NA Opportunities Fund, run by a value oriented guy with a good track record launching his own fund after past fund swallowed by a big bank a few years earlier. 

I have gotten lucky, with modest gains to date, but a detailed read of the prospectus for something else after I bought turned up that of my $10 IPO price $0.40 was going to the crowd getting the shares underwritten, and only $9.60 was getting into the hands of the manager. Now I did not pay commission to buy it, so that maybe should ease the pain a bit, but I was not briefed of this by the dude who brought this product to my attention.


----------

